# Diesel sales up 35%



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

It sold for 50k 11 months prior or it listed? Seems most everyone on here paid substantially less than msrp for their cars when buying them new. 

I don't understand the comments of lasting forever. Reminds of my VW friend who always says the TDI will last forever but too bad the rest of the car will not at all.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

zach0726 said:


> Why is there no 320d in the US? Emissions certification cost or something else? I rode in a 320d in Italy a couple years ago, thru the Alps. It had plenty of power for high-mountain twisties. Great car. That's what sold me on my 335d. And I keep reading about 50+ mpg(US) on the 320d.


A friend of mine has one. He gets about 52 MPG highway going back and forth to work. He has traveled from 1.5 hours north of London all the way to Paris and back on one tank of fuel.

If there was a 320d available in the US, they'd sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think it would greatly depend on the cost to buy a 320d in the states as to if it would sell like hot cakes. Importing them will greatly increase the cost and then all the things BMW owners want in a car jacks things up to.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

We'll see if the trend continues. Europe has raised their emissions levels for diesels to that of California.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> We'll see if the trend continues. Europe has raised their emissions levels for diesels to that of California.


Great news actually, as solutions over there will then work over here as well giving us more viability for diesel offerings.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

Snipe656 said:


> It sold for 50k 11 months prior or it listed? Seems most everyone on here paid substantially less than msrp for their cars when buying them new.
> .


 when we bought our 2011 (summer of 2010) it listed for around 55 but by the time all was said and done we paid around 46 new, looking at the cost of 2 yo lease returns then compared to new they were within around 5-6k of each other so the D became the first BMW car I have ever bought new, the rest were all 2 year old low milage used allowing someone else to take the hit. but then we plan on keep the D for a very long time and if buying again today it would be a 335d (since I cant get a 535d here)


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

The m550d is based on N57 not the M57 as the 335d


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

KarlB said:


> when we bought our 2011 (summer of 2010) it listed for around 55 but by the time all was said and done we paid around 46 new, looking at the cost of 2 yo lease returns then compared to new they were within around 5-6k of each other so the D became the first BMW car I have ever bought new, the rest were all 2 year old low milage used allowing someone else to take the hit. but then we plan on keep the D for a very long time and if buying again today it would be a 335d (since I cant get a 535d here)


But unless you find one just collecting dust on a lot then you can't buy a new 335d here either unless yoy meant if buying used today. Personally I think the crappy resale value these cars have is a part sign of their lack of appeal. My brother is thinking about buying a used one for his wife because of how cheap they can be had.


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

*Not that bad.*

There are 202 335d's on cars.com, nation wide. The lowest priced one is $28k, that's not bad for a 3 year old car with 50k miles on it.

http://www.cars.com/for-sale/used/b...sf1Nm=miles&sf1Dir=ASC&sf2Nm=price&sf2Dir=ASC

There are 184 new 2011's still for sale across the country.

http://www.cars.com/for-sale/search...SegId-mkId-mdId-fuelTypeId&pgId=2102&stkTyp=N


----------



## ufcrules1 (Apr 6, 2012)

The resale on these are not crappy. There is only a big drop off from the first year... and then it is very gradual which is normal. The best time to buy one of these is after the first buyer got headcracked from buying it brand new off the lot. I bought a 2011 that had a retail value of 56k for $34,500.00. But I got an amazing deal. Most of them are closer to 40k.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

And how long have they been there? People can ask whatever they want but may never get it. I watched three cars near exactly like mine sit on Autotrader for months before I quit watching. All had well below 50k miles and all were asking mid 20s. Two were in Texas and one in Georgia.


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

*Read your post and..*

Looked at completed items on eBay. A 2011 with 5k miles sold last week for $37k.


----------



## ufcrules1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Snipe656 said:


> And how long have they been there? People can ask whatever they want but may never get it. I watched three cars near exactly like mine sit on Autotrader for months before I quit watching. All had well below 50k miles and all were asking mid 20s. Two were in Texas and one in Georgia.


They do in fact sell. I missed out on a few of them.... thankfully because I found a much better deal. But it wasn't at a beamer dealership.


----------



## ufcrules1 (Apr 6, 2012)

4pipes said:


> Looked at completed items on eBay. A 2011 with 5k miles sold last week for $37k.


Non sports package, no nav, no premium package, etc. 37k is about right for it.


----------

